# ?Biggest Tires 4 my 95 RAM 4x4 1500 ???



## biggair (Dec 21, 2002)

Can someone tell me what the biggest tires I can put on my standard rims on a 95 Dodge Ram1/2 ton 4x4. Standard, without any lift kit mods.

Thanks for the help..........

[email protected]


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

P285/75R 16 IS THE LARGEST SIZE YOU COULD RUN MIGHT RUB A LITTLE ON VERY TIGHT TURNS




CARDOCTOR


GO EAGLES


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Depending on the width of tread you want to go for, I highly recommend 305/70R16's They are the equivelant to a 33X10X16 tire. I have Pro-Comp M/T's on my truck and I think they are the greatest tire I have ever come across (next to Blizzacs). I used to go through a set of tires every year due to the amoutn of travel and plowing I do but these tires have been on for 2 1/2 years and they will make it through this winter and most of next summer. I will buy a new set at the 4X4 jambo in Indy next year.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Actually 305/70/16's are 33X12.50X16, 285/75/16's are 32.5X11X16, and 295/75/16's are 34X12.50X16. Sorry about that, my uncle owns a tire dealership so I researched alot of tires and sizes for my trucks. 

But any ways my girlfriend has a 99 1500 Ram 4X4 Sport with 295/75/16 BFG A/T's on her truck. No lift, reg cab, short box, 360, auto, on stock rims. They rub a little at full lock but nothin too bad. Thats the reason that she caught my eye, a girl that drives a 4wd truck, with big tires, and loud pipes. Damn!!! Too bad its a Dodge though. 



Just kidding guys.... hope this helps.... later


----------



## Swampbeast (Jan 29, 2003)

Sounds like a cool girl! 
Team Yamaha, is that your name because you like Yamahas, or are you on a Yamaha racing team? 
Since I live on the coast of Texas, I own a couple Yamaha jet skis, its fun to blast past all the other jet skis out there. he he he!


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I do race Yamaha 4-wheelers, moto cross, cross country events, and also at 12 hours of ATV America this past year. I have 3 Banshees, a Raptor, and the Grizzly and Kodiak. I had Yamaha snowmoblies for quite a while, then I got hooked on the Polaris Edge X's, and Pro X. I have 1 Edge-X 700 (for girlfriend), 1 440 Pro X set-up for snow cross, and a Pro X 800 for trailriding. 

Yep, your right. She is one very special and cool girl!!


----------



## DIESELRAM30 (Feb 24, 2003)

to correctly use your truck and not have to worry about rubbing i would suggest a 265 75 16 i have a 99 ram 2500 and stock i just fit 285 75 16 and to get the 305 70 16's on it i had to do a 2" leveling kit so i would say to go with the 265 75 16's


----------



## landscapingpoolguy (Mar 10, 2003)

why go with a larger tire? larger tires mean more gas to turn them and if you go too large then you might be under geared in yur differentials...i run 265 70 r 16 firestone steeltex i beilieve...if you look on the inside of the drivers side door frame it wil give you recommendations for tire sizes for the stock gear setup...mine suggests 245's...i say stay with stock and take the gas milage advantage, and the power advantage when plowing.

Chuck


----------



## spire-32 (Apr 14, 2003)

i have a 99 1500 and am running the 305's. truck tows terrible they rub on tight turns , say in a parking lot, but it look so cool!!!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Just did a 96 1500 this morning with 285/75R16's.They rubbed just a hair when fully turned and suspension compressed.I have put the same tires and other trucks,and they did not rub.I think the springs may have sagged a little.

So 285/75R16 would be the max size,without a lift.


----------

